# Pioneer DEH-1700



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

I have the Pioneer DEH-1700 in-dash audio stereo system, 5 weeks ago, I noticed that the unit was not transmitting to the rear speakers of the van, so I removed the unit, did not unplug the wires to the unit, but now the unit will not turn on period - there is 1 yellow wire which is the battery and the red wire is the ACC. 

However, I have found that both wires have to connect together in order to power on the unit, I have to turn it on manually, reset the clock, and set the preset stations everytime I start the vehicle. Real pain. Dont understand how this got this way since I have never had an issue before, and I've been using this thing since January 09.

Any suggestions on how to get this working correctly?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070829193655AAbINmP

If you look hard enough ,you can find the real wiring diagram but most of the time generally it's standard.

Why wiring diagrams are not free for viewing?

Good possibility you could have killed it by not knowing how how to connect it ,iv destroyed a few.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Castle_Rock said:


> I have the Pioneer DEH-1700 in-dash audio stereo system, 5 weeks ago, I noticed that the unit was not transmitting to the rear speakers of the van, so I removed the unit, did not unplug the wires to the unit, but now the unit will not turn on period - there is 1 yellow wire which is the battery and the red wire is the ACC.
> 
> However, I have found that both wires have to connect together in order to power on the unit, I have to turn it on manually, reset the clock, and set the preset stations everytime I start the vehicle. Real pain. Dont understand how this got this way since I have never had an issue before, and I've been using this thing since January 09.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get this working correctly?


The two standard supply wires (both from the battery) sometimes cross i.e. are not that standard for all cars with pre-installed wiring. One wire will save your settings (and clock) by constant supply, the other passes thru the ignition lock and turns the Hifi on and off. Try changing them over (you obviously have no back up power to keep your settings once you switch off ignition).


----------

